# Troubles attempting to install Cyanogenmod



## shaneman150 (Feb 9, 2012)

I've attempted to use both 7 and 9, with the same issue with both.

I have copied all the appropriate files onto the touchpad, and I use the command prompt, I type in "novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller" (Or ACMEInstaller2 for 9) and the Touchpad restarts, and goes into the crazy text mode, with the Linux penguis at the top.

Watching videos, I see that it'll start saying "Inflating" as it's installing everything. But, mine doesn't. It just seems to stop. I've let it sit for 20 minutes, and nothing ever happens. I do a force reset by holding the power button and home button, and it'll boot back into WebOS just fine.

Any ideas what's going on?



http://imgur.com/jteKk

 There's a picture of what I see. At the bottom there, that text will repeat, with the numbers changing. A new line every 5 seconds or so.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Start over with Fresh files........

#1. ACMEInstaller 2
#2. update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-Touchpad-alpha0.6-fullofbugs.zip
#3. update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip
#4. Gapps ICS 4.0.3 11.12.22.zip (Want version 10 or higher, I used this one.)
#5. update-twrp-tenderloin-2.0.0RC0-signed.zip (IF you want touchscreen Recovery) and until Koush finalizes the one he's working on

Remove old from your TP and find these..........


----------



## shaneman150 (Feb 9, 2012)

Completely deleted all files. Redownloaded all of them.

Exact same issue


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Are you keeping them in .zip form?


----------



## shaneman150 (Feb 9, 2012)

Yup.
update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-Touchpad-alpha0.6-fullofbugs.zip
update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip
Gapps ICS 4.0.3 11.12.22.zip
mboot_0.3.5.zip
Those in the "cminstall" folder on the touchpad
ACMEInstaller2 in the folder with novacom

No idea what I'm doing wrong


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

downloaded palm novacom drivers (obviously, right?)

webOs to put files onto touchpad? then put into recovery mode? and used the command prompt?


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

ALSO,

Take a look at this: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17737-helpunable-to-find-device-really-frustrated-tried-everything/

May have some tutorials to help your problem


----------



## shaneman150 (Feb 9, 2012)

Correct, correct, correct and correct

I even check device manager to ensure the "Bootie" is there. Which it is.

And it looks like novacom is working, since it's sending something to the touchpad to send it into whatever mode that's called. But something's going wrong when it's trying to install everything.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok.... only suggestion then.......remove everything again, factory reset WEBOS, update OTA, then give it a whirl.....

I'm not a programmer so I can't really explain anything further or more in depth than this. Sorry


----------

